# Meow Mix...



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone feed their cat Meow Mix. I have been feeding Autumn Purina One since I adopted her but it is getting really expensive. I have been thinking of switching her to Meow Mix and would like your opinion if you're feeding this to your kitty. 

Autumn does love her Purina One and if I did switch to another brand, I would do it slowly adding a little of the new into the old. Anyway any opinions or advice on Meow Mix would help, thanks.


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

heston said:


> Does anyone feed their cat Meow Mix. I have been feeding Autumn Purina One since I adopted her but it is getting really expensive. I have been thinking of switching her to Meow Mix and would like your opinion if you're feeding this to your kitty.
> 
> Autumn does love her Purina One and if I did switch to another brand, I would do it slowly adding a little of the new into the old. Anyway any opinions or advice on Meow Mix would help, thanks.


 bella likes the meow mix very well.and its good for her.try it out slowly i think she mite like it.bella doesnt like the smelly brand of cat food.meow mix is not strong smelling at all.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

bellaboo said:


> bella likes the meow mix very well.and its good for her.try it out slowly i think she mite like it.bella doesnt like the smelly brand of cat food.meow mix is not strong smelling at all.


I should have mentioned I was talking about dry food. I used to feed Autumn Friskies canned but after years she just stopped eating it so for right now I am feeding only dry. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

There's nothing about Meow Mix to recommend, it is unfortunately an extremely low quality kibble. However, if it's all you can swing finance-wise, it does keep your cat alive. 

Is there any way you can manage to get the bags of Costco kibble or Chicken Soup for the Cat kibble? I don't know their price in comparison to Purnia per bag (they can come in very large bags, which will save you money if you buy in bulk) but they are leagues above anything by Purnia or Meow Mix and are better dry food at a lower cost.

I'd be concerned about trying Meow Mix as the cat may not want anything else after eating it. If one day you want to feed a better brand, you may be unable to. My mother has fed Meow Mix to her cat for 14 years, the problem is that she has tried over the years to switch to other better brands and the cat will _not_ switch; we always ended up with bags of kibble from her. Basically, her cat was stuck on wanting the bottom of the barrel food. She then tried switching to some wet food instead and even then the cat was _super picky_ about it, but after trying tons of brands and flavors she's managed to find a few Wellness brands that her cat will eat. My cat Blaze also ate Meow Mix fairly often (we just bought whatever was cheapest and that was usually it) although he wasn't as fussy in switching brands as my mother's cat. When we went to other brands he mostly would eat them though we could tell he really wanted Meow Mix more than some of them. Ultimately we were able to find a better kibble (Now) which he really loves.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

All that Carmel said.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, Meow Mix is just about the worse food you could possibly buy. First ingredient is corn, second is corn gluten meal, then lots of by-product meals (which can include all kinds of gross stuff like expired meat from grocery stores complete with plastic wrap and styrofoam). There is a little fish meal down around the 10th ingredient. (remember that ingredients are listed in order of weight...so the further down the list, the less there is.

And while they advertise that it's made in the USA, I would suspect that many of the ingredients come from China.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

After reading your comments, I will stay with Purina One. My vet recommended it to me and as I said before, Autumn just loves it. It's the only dry food I have given her since I adopted her. I certainly don't want to downgrade her food. 

Thank you all for the advice


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to feed Purina one years ago and never had a problem, but now I look for foods with no by products, at the very least. In that respect, I think Costco Kirkland cat food is better than Purina. I also have used 4 Health from Tractor Supply which is also very affordable. Big Lots has been carrying some Holistic cat food lately for cheap, but they vary in what they have so if you're not into rotating foods that might not work.


----------



## Pandoragem (Jul 15, 2012)

Petsmart Authority Sensitive Solutions does not have any corn or by products and is cheap, I would stay away from the other types of Authority dry as they have corn as an ingredient. The Authority canned is a decent inexpensive food also.

Both the Petsmart brand and Costco brand are far superior in quality than Meow mix.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't feed Meow Mix or Purina One but if you must, I would pick PURINA ONE® BEYOND® White Meat Chicken & Whole Oat Meal Recipe. It seems to be the best of the Purina One brand.

I currently feed my kitty Petcurean Go! Fit + Free. My fiancé feeds Orijen Cat & Kitten. A couple other foods I would consider feeding would be Wellness CORE Original and EVO Turkey & Chicken Formula Dry Cat & Kitten Food. They're all great food by my standards. I would only feed a food that is free of grains, by-products, and unnamed "meat". I also only consider foods that are high protein/low carbohydrate. Wet food is better than dry but my cat won't eat wet so I just pick the best dry food available.

The good food may seem expensive but in the long run it's not. Tina eats about 1/2 cup a day. When I fed Purina Cat Chow (Indoor) (I want to smack myself after what I know now), she would eat probably 3 to 4 times that much per day. I spend less money on cat food and litter now than when I bought crap food and clay litter.


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

doodlebug said:


> Unfortunately, Meow Mix is just about the worse food you could possibly buy. First ingredient is corn, second is corn gluten meal, then lots of by-product meals (which can include all kinds of gross stuff like expired meat from grocery stores complete with plastic wrap and styrofoam). There is a little fish meal down around the 10th ingredient. (remember that ingredients are listed in order of weight...so the further down the list, the less there is.
> 
> And while they advertise that it's made in the USA, I would suspect that many of the ingredients come from China.


 learn something new everyday.after reading this iwatched a tv show about cats.this same topic came up .wow eye opener.i never realised the ingredients in their kibble.i want to do whats best for bella.so any info about food and diet would be appreciated.bella is the first pet i had in 15 years so many things have changed.


----------



## Pandoragem (Jul 15, 2012)

The sticky up top about canned vs dry has a lot of good info as does this site written by a vet. Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

bellaboo said:


> learn something new everyday.after reading this iwatched a tv show about cats.this same topic came up .wow eye opener.i never realised the ingredients in their kibble.i want to do whats best for bella.so any info about food and diet would be appreciated.bella is the first pet i had in 15 years so many things have changed.


Will she eat wet food?


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

scottd said:


> Will she eat wet food?


 yes she eats friskies.but my understanding is that is not good for her either.i think im going to read up on the new stuff that came out its called blue nutrition


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

Pandoragem said:


> The sticky up top about canned vs dry has a lot of good info as does this site written by a vet. Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


 thank you that helped alot.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

bellaboo said:


> yes she eats friskies.but my understanding is that is not good for her either.i think im going to read up on the new stuff that came out its called blue nutrition


Okay. Pretty much anything you find at a grocery/big box store is not going to be good for your kitty.

Here's a few brands that I can suggest based on what I've read:
EVO 95%
Wellness CORE or Grain-free variaties
Blue Buffalo Wilderness
Merrick


----------



## dellembk (Sep 11, 2012)

My cat had a bladder infection once while being feed meow mix years ago. My vet had said while i was there he sees more cats eating meow mix and getting bladder infections or other kidney or bladder issues compared to other brands. It also gives one of my cats exploding poops and look very sick. I would not recommend meow mix.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone know anything about high ash content in dry foods causing formation of urinary stones? Had one of our cats with this problem and the vet bill was worse than if I had fed him the best food available since he was born. Not to mention the suffering he went thru trying to pass his urine.


----------



## Pandoragem (Jul 15, 2012)

The stones are caused mostly by dehydration, causing th urine to concetrate. Cats do not drink enough water to compensate for the lack of moisture in kibble. Feed wet and you won't have to worry about stones.

I speak from experience, feed grain free wet.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I would avoid any foods that you could buy at wallmart/grocery stores... Even pet smart is not so great for cat food. 

If your cat would willingly eat wet then I would go with a wet only diet... Grain free. Friskies is definitely one of the lower quality wet foods so I wouldn't feed your that exclusively that.

If you want to stick with dry then I suggest a higher quality grain free dry (blue freedom, blue wilderness, Evo, wellness core, natures variety instincts , etc).


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Petsmart carries Wellness, Innova, Evo and many other decent brands. It is the only choice I have in town when it comes to food, unfortunately, although I do order cases online from wag.com. I can only get big cans of pate online, so I buy cans of flaked, etc food at Petsmart as my cat really prefers texture (but will eat pate if it is mixed with some of the others).


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Galathiel said:


> Petsmart carries Wellness, Innova, Evo and many other decent brands. It is the only choice I have in town when it comes to food, unfortunately, although I do order cases online from wag.com. I can only get big cans of pate online, so I buy cans of flaked, etc food at Petsmart as my cat really prefers texture (but will eat pate if it is mixed with some of the others).


Really? Well the pet smarts in canada suck then. I've only seen innova, wellness and blue buffalo that is decent, but they didnt have many varieties. Guess it depends on the location. I find smaller pet stores have more variety and better wuality


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As far as I know, Petsmart doesn't sell EVO....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've seen Innova in it but never the Evo. It would be so much easier (and cheaper) if they did.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Petsmart, cheaper? When I visit Petsmart everything is overpriced compared to other stores. Wellness... 3.19, can get it for 2.59 elsewhere.

As far as I've seen, they carry Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Innova & Spot's Stew. Everything else I wouldn't consider in there, although I don't think I'd consider Spot's Stew at its price, either.


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

thank you so much for the input.i will definatly check into everything.her main diet is wet food,but she does get dry at laest once a day.i have noticed everyonce in a while she does try to cover it up


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Petsmart is pricy on just about everything, but the small independant pet store near me is even pricier. The good thing about petsmart is they do have some decent sales and coupons. Wellness is frequently on sale there and their store brand, Authority, is reasonably priced for a mid range food, though I mostly buy Authority dog food.

If money is _reall_y tight...and I personally am in a job where I make dramatically more money some months than others...a couple of the cheap brands of canned foods have meat by products but they seem to be grain free. Friskies and 9 lives cans are not great and I would feed those over dry. One of my cats vomits dry foods but seems to have no prob with even the cheapest wet food. 16 5.5oz cans of 9lives are on sale at Publix right now for $5 and big lots has 13oz 9lives pates for $.85.


----------

